# How to light a York Stellar Plus Furnace...PLEASE HELP



## carose (Dec 11, 2009)

I am very new to home ownership and last night on the coldest day of the year my furnace light went off.  Does anyone know how to light a furnace on a York Stellar plus furnace?


----------



## cibula11 (Dec 11, 2009)

is it gas forced?  It could be the gas valve.  We had to replace ours last year.  The blower would turn on, but the pilot wouldn't stay lit.


----------

